# Photography parameters



## Gary (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm finding that digital camera photography is far more complex than shooting with a 35mm film camera. Not only do you have the variables of lighting arrangement, aperature and shutter speed, but now there are all the electronic digital settings...white balance, noise reduction, on and on. And when you get close up, it's no longer point and shoot. Anyway, here is a picture I posted to my album a few nights ago.







Now here it is shot tonight...same pen, same camera, but with different lighting and camera settings.






Still a way to go but a little bit of improvement I think.


----------



## btboone (Jan 28, 2005)

Definitely an improvement.  The detail in the centerbands and reflections in the new picture make it look like a higher quality pen.  It also looks like digital sharpening was used in the first pic, and that takes away slightly from the quality look of the pen.  Nice looking pen by the way!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 28, 2005)

Great Pen.  Much Better Photography than mine...[:I]


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for showing that comparison. and this illistrates the rewards for doing the experimenting I so often incourage others to do. now you have at least one setting and lighting combination that will produce a high quality photo. of course don't stop there. you can keep fiddling and thank goodness digital photos don't have to be developed. 
very nice pen by the way.


----------



## Gary (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Definitely an improvement.  The detail in the centerbands and reflections in the new picture make it look like a higher quality pen.  It also looks like digital sharpening was used in the first pic, and that takes away slightly from the quality look of the pen.  Nice looking pen by the way!



Thanks for the comment...I didn't know it at the time, but the camera has a function that if turned on it tries to sharpen a poor quality photo. The end result is that you get the effect in the 1st photo. In the second photo that function is turned of. I basically went to manual mode in the 2nd picture and turned most of the Auto functions off.


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 28, 2005)

Keep up the good work.  There is a steep learning curve on both hobbies.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 28, 2005)

Man what a difference. Like night and day when you see the same thing tweeked. Very nice pen by the way.


----------



## Gary (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks John, you just have to work at it. You're right Daniel, about the advantage of digital. I bet I've taken 100s of photos experimenting with different parameters. I'm sure glad I didn't have to send them out for processing. 

I'll continue to work at it, but this weekend it's time to turn some pens!


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 29, 2005)

Big improvement Gary, that class was well worth it. It will only get better. You should ahow this to the class instructor and he would give you an A !

Anthony


----------



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2005)

Gary,
 Good point you made about the Auto function being turned off. most of the Auto functions a "calibrated" for a normal photo. say a landscap with natural lighting ourdoors. or a pisture of a person indoors under incondescent light. even then you have to tell a digital camera which light you are in. or use the flash. for Macro photos the situation os just to extreme for the camera to adjust for unles you give it lots of details. you have to let it know it is an extreme close up. (the macro setting) or know other ways to adjust for it. tell it what type of lighting it is dealing with. and most likely you are going to have to take over the job of focusing as well. I have found that even then the camera really has problems with to much contrast. so learning to just go full manual was a big short cut for me.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 29, 2005)

I have the Casio QV-4000. It has a Best-Fit mode where you select one of the many pictures on a CD that is closest to the picture you are taking, and it sets the auto functions based on that. The picture I use is a closeup of jewelry. It works pretty well and beats the heck out of full auto.


----------

